# Raw Honey compared to Processed Honey



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

http://preventdisease.com/news/13/0...Golden-Honey-Found-In-Grocery-Retailers.shtml


----------



## BigDawg (Apr 21, 2013)

Good article, thanks for sharing! It would be nice to see a clearer definition of what "honey" really is, kind of like Velveeta is called "cheese food" not cheese.....


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Interesting article... It would be great if the pictures were correct, instead of showing creamed honey as raw.... it would be fantastic if the test were right... unfortunatly its a article with good intentions and some misleading statements........ none of the 4 test recomended are correct all the time.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

As a diabetic bee keeper I can tell you for sure that the "stablizes blood sugar" is a screaming crock. Unless stablizing it means pegging it out at all time highs. 
I control my diabeties with oral drugs, not shots. I usually on test once a day, thou if I get out of wack, I test 3 times a day. I read somewhere that refined sugar is much worse than "REAL" sugar, whatever that is. I started eating raw honey on a biscuit in the morning. my average BS more than doubled and continued to climb. After 5 days I had to stop, and it took another 3 days for my BS to return to normal. It's sugar, anyway you look at it, and there is nothing "stablizing" about it.

Don't have a clue about any of the other claims, but I know the Stablizes blood sugar one is a crock.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

The health claims in the article were not well cited.

I have no doubt that raw honey is better for you than ultrafiltered heated honey, but this article has a lot of unverifiable claims. Raw honey sure tastes a lot better, which ought to be enough to justify a premium price.


----------



## Sticky Bear (Mar 15, 2012)

I shared the photo but like any informed consumer should to is take the time to verify the info given.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I have several customers that are diabetic and swear by raw honey. What may be a crock for some may not be a crock for all.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

I was referfing to the honey test. All based on water content really. and unfortunatly they are not acurate. not all fakes will test, and not all honeys will pass. Water added to any honey will usualy cause fermentation.

it also by pictures gives the impresion that only creamed honey is real honey, which we all know is not true, but customers do not....

I had one lady swear ours wasn't real honey because there were no beeparts and wax left in it!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

The bad part us the USDA has no system of checks and balances in place to govern how honey is labeled. one can label any honey product containing corn syrup, dyes, water, and even antibiotics, as pure Honey.
Furthermore one can label any honey as tupelo, clover, orange blossom, or anything they please. there are NO mandate or guidelines as to the labeling of honey. 
Unfortunately, were honest well intentioned American honey producers lobby for government mandates, inspections, and or regulations. The would be the ones who would bear the burdens of such regulations. the crooks would go on business as usual.


----------

